# Violet Grips



## marching_out (Jul 29, 2022)

I saw the below thinking these were the right grips for a '65 violet Collegiate. Seeing there was a number on the box, I thought maybe it would match the spec sheet...it does not. I'm thinking the spec sheet just calls out the generic grip design, not color related. 







So, were these the correct color grips for a violet Collegiate or were there multiple colors? If multiple, how do you distinguish?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 29, 2022)

I think there were two violet "like" colors used by Schwinn, in the mid-1960's they used Violet, then later in the 1970's they were Burgundy. They are different colors, the Burgundy is is a little more red.

The grips I believe you need are a violet glitter chubby style grip. I believe Schwinn would have used those style grips in the mid-1960's.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2022)

There was a color burgundy used for a few years on some models and the two colors are not related. Each color had a separate part number and in 1971 the numbers went from 04 715 thru 04 726. I believe Burgundy was a 1971 color entry so that number 04 727 was not on this brochure list yet.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 30, 2022)

marching_out said:


> I saw the below thinking these were the right grips for a '65 violet Collegiate. Seeing there was a number on the box, I thought maybe it would match the spec sheet...it does not. I'm thinking the spec sheet just calls out the generic grip design, not color related.
> View attachment 1671650
> View attachment 1671651
> So, were these the correct color grips for a violet Collegiate or were there multiple colors? If multiple, how do you distinguish?



The Violet chubby grips are hard to find. If you see them grab them. I may have a slimline pair.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 30, 2022)

Schwinn handlebar grips. The old style Chubby and the New Slim Line.

The slim line was first offered in the ‘67 model year as noted in the Schwinn Reporter below.

A couple examples of the last year (1966) Glitter Chubby grips on Schwinn bikes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 30, 2022)

I look for Violet chubby grips often, they seem to be like hens teeth.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I look for Violet chubby grips often, they seem to be like hens teeth.



You're just not asking or looking in the right place  😝


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 30, 2022)

Interested I have em! you can always PM me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 30, 2022)

Ha, and look at what ad goes scrolling across the top of the page ...


Violet Chubby Grips on eBay


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 30, 2022)

marching_out said:


> I saw the below thinking these were the right grips for a '65 violet Collegiate. Seeing there was a number on the box, I thought maybe it would match the spec sheet...it does not. I'm thinking the spec sheet just calls out the generic grip design, not color related.
> View attachment 1671650
> View attachment 1671651
> So, were these the correct color grips for a violet Collegiate or were there multiple colors? If multiple, how do you distinguish?



1965 Collegiates all came with black "chubbies". It's boring, but that was it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> 1965 Collegiates all came with black "chubbies". It's boring, but that was it.




And others like the 65 Varsity Tourist.


----------

